# Ultra Bike Kirchzarten



## bforest (9. April 2006)

Hi Leute,

werde dieses Jahr beim Marathon (79km/2000hm) in Kirchzarten starten.
Habt Ihr mir die Strecke zum vorher abfahren? Die Karte auf der Webseite is nicht so gut. Sonstige tipps? (zur Strecke, Startsituation, Verpflegung, usw.)

see you


----------



## Thunderbird (10. April 2006)

guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211864

Hier ist der 2005er-Thread dazu
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=150189
Ich zitiere mal das Streckenprofil:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=95414&d=1119466939

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bforest (17. April 2006)

kannst mir die Strecke nach Hinterzarten erklären...?
Möcht die erste lange Steigung mal abfahren.
Besten Dank.
ciao


----------



## weberknecht (26. April 2006)

..auf der hompage kannst du dir die cd mit dem streckenverlauf kaufen.. die ist zwar von 2004, aber fast identisch mit der Strecke 2005/2006   
seit 2005 wird am ersten anstieg ein kleiner umweg wegen brütender auerhühner gefahren...... die erste steigung ist wenig spektakulär. von einer kleinen taldurchfahrt abgesehen, geht es es auf dem forstweg konstant mit 6-10 % über 12 km bergan....


----------

